# Opportunity arises for an enclosure



## AvaHal12 (Apr 19, 2011)

How long do you all guess my baby Argentina B&W tegu that I will get this summer from Bobby last in a 72"x19"x22" tank?


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 19, 2011)

if it brumates it might work until next spring. if it stays up all winter than only 4-6 months. my male has grown from 10 inches to 3.5 ft since august '10.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree with the above...

My Tegu hibernated his first winter. Then when he woke up he grew disturbingly fast. well over an inch per week for several weeks his second summer...

The 6' tank (standard 125 gal aquarium) sounds pretty big but the 18" front to back measurement makes it more like a hallway than a room.


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah...the depth of that cage is what's going to cut down on its lifespan (the cage's, not the tegu's!). If it was twice as deep, you'd have a couple years of use there...


----------

